# [Performance] Hang problem with Kernel 2.6.39[Solved]

## d2_racing

Hi everyone, I have a very weird problem right now with my box ~amd64.

```

CPU          : Intel Quad Core Q9550 2.83 Ghz 12 Megs of Cache

Board        : Asus P5Q-Deluxe ICH10 P45 

Memory       : Kingston 4 Gig 800 Mhz

Hard Drive   : Western Digital 640 Caviar SATA2

Video Card   : Asus ENGTX260TOP 896 Megs of RAM

Monitor      : LG W2242-TQ-BF 22'

DVD Burner   : LG SATA 22x

Mouse        : Logitech G5 Laser

Network Card : Lan 1000 MBPS Sky2 and Skge

OS           : Gentoo 2008.0 amd64 Stable

Tower        : Antec 900

Power Supply : OZC 700W SLI Gamer XStream

Printer      : HP Laserjet P1505

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2e20 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2e21 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3a37

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:3a38

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:3a3c

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3a3e

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3a48

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:3a4a

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a16

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:3a22

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3a30

01:00.0 0300: 10de:05e2 (rev a1)

02:00.0 0200: 11ab:4364 (rev 12)

03:00.0 0101: 11ab:6121 (rev b1)

05:02.0 0200: 11ab:4320 (rev 14)

05:03.0 0c00: 11c1:5811 (rev 70)

Architecture:          x86_64

CPU(s):                4

Thread(s) par coeur :  1

Coeur(s) par support CPU :4

Support(s) CPU :       1

Noeud(s) NUMA :        1

ID du vendeur :        GenuineIntel

Famille CPU :          6

Mod?le :               23

Version :              7

CPU MHz :              2832.935

Virtualisation :       VT-x

L1d cache :            32K

L1i cache :            32K

L2 cache :             6144K

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0044 (rev 02)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0046 (rev 02)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:3b64 (rev 06)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3b3c (rev 05)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3b56 (rev 05)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3b42 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:3b44 (rev 05)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3b4a (rev 05)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3b34 (rev 05)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev a5)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3b09 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:3b29 (rev 05)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3b30 (rev 05)

00:1f.6 1180: 8086:3b32 (rev 05)

01:00.0 0200: 1969:2060 (rev c1)

02:00.0 0280: 168c:002b (rev 01)

3f:00.0 0600: 8086:2c62 (rev 02)

3f:00.1 0600: 8086:2d01 (rev 02)

3f:02.0 0600: 8086:2d10 (rev 02)

3f:02.1 0600: 8086:2d11 (rev 02)

3f:02.2 0600: 8086:2d12 (rev 02)

3f:02.3 0600: 8086:2d13 (rev 02)

```

With vanilla-sources 2.6.38.7, everything runs smoothly.

But with vanilla-sources 2.6.39, my box is pretty slow. Indeed, when I click on my K menu, I can see the pixel and the box creating. So, it's pretty pretty slow. Also, I noticed that even when I run make menuconfig, it lagg badly when I scroll inside the menus.

I think that it may be the nouveau driver, but I don't see any errors inside my logs, because my CPU are almost idle when I notice the problem.

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    16.872] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[    16.872] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.1.902 (1.10.2 RC 2)

Release Date: 2011-05-20

[    16.872] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    16.872] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38.6 x86_64 Gentoo

[    16.872] Current Operating System: Linux funtootux 2.6.38.7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri May 27 23:33:22 EDT 2011 x86_64

[    16.872] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-2.6.38.7 rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda8

[    16.872] Build Date: 27 May 2011  09:16:48PM

[    16.872]  

[    16.872] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[    16.872]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    16.872] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    16.872] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat May 28 11:57:23 2011

[    16.898] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    16.898] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    16.898] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    16.945] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    16.945] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    16.945] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    16.945] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[    16.945] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    16.945] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    17.016] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                                                                                                                                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                                                                                                                                                                            

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/                                                                                                                                                                                                              

[    17.016] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"                                                                                                                                                                                

[    17.016] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.                                                                                                                                                            

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.                                                                                                                                                          

[    17.016] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cd160                                                                                                                                                                                                     

[    17.016] (II) Module ABI versions:                                                                                                                                                                                                       

[    17.016]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                                                                                                                                                                  

[    17.016]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0                                                                                                                                                                                                     

[    17.016]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2                                                                                                                                                                                                   

[    17.016]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0                                                                                                                                                                                                 

[    17.017] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:05e2:1043:8298 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288                                                           

[    17.017] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)                                                                                                                                                       

[    17.017] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                                                                

[    17.017] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                                                                   

[    17.017] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                                                                   

[    17.017] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                                                                                                        

[    17.017] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                                                                                                           

[    17.017] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                                                                                                          

[    17.017] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                                                                                                                                          

[    17.032] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so                                                                                                                                                                       

[    17.037] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                                                      

[    17.037]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.037]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    17.037]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    17.037] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    17.037] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    17.081] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    17.091] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.091]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.091]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    17.091]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    17.091] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    17.091] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    17.091] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    17.091] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    17.091] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    17.091] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    17.091] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    17.091] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    17.091] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    17.121] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.121]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.121]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    17.121] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    17.121] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    17.121] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    17.121] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    17.128] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.128]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.13.0

[    17.128]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    17.128]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    17.128] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    17.128] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    17.128] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    17.178] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.178]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.178]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    17.178] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    17.178] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    17.178] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    17.210] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.210]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.2.0

[    17.210]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    17.210] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    17.210] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    17.294] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    17.324] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.324]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 0.0.16

[    17.324]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    17.324]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[    17.324] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[    17.324] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    17.324]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[    17.324]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[    17.324]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[    17.324]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[    17.324]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[    17.324]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[    17.324]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[    17.324]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[    17.324]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[    17.324]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[    17.324]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[    17.324]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[    17.324]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[    17.324] (++) using VT number 7

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

[    17.326] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

[    17.326] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

[    17.326] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[    17.326] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 0.0.16

[    17.326] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    17.326] (II) Loading sub module "dri"

[    17.326] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    17.326] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    17.326] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.326]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.326]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    17.326] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Loaded DRI module

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    17.326] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    17.326] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    17.326] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[    17.326] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[    17.326] (II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.4

[    17.326] (II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

[    17.326] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NVa0"

[    17.326] (**) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    17.326] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[    17.326] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    17.326] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[    17.326] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank disabled.

[    17.326] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping disabled: no kernel support

[    17.431] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using monitor section Monitor0

[    17.535] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-2 has no monitor section

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-1

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 5678  Serial#: 81848

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Year: 2008  Week: 6

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Digital Display Input

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 49  vert.: 32

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.611

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported established timings:

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@56Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 832x624@75Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported standard timings:

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 119.0 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_border: 0

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1080 v_border: 0

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    17.639] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  474 x 296 mm

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 155 MHz

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Monitor name: W2242

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   00ffffffffffff001e6d7856b83f0100

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   06120103ea312078eaaec5a2574a9c25

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   125054a76b80950081808140714f0101

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   0101010101017c2e90a0601a1e403020

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   3600da281100001a21399030621a2740

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   68b03600da281100001c000000fd0038

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   4b1e530f000a202020202020000000fc

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0):   0057323234320a20202020202020006e

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22136

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-I-1

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    17.640] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-2

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 connected

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-2 disconnected

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using initial mode 1680x1050

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    17.744] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1680x1050 (pitch 0)

[    17.744] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1680x1050": 119.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.7 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    17.744] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1680x1050": 146.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    17.744] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    17.744] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    17.744] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    17.744] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    17.744] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "720x400": 28.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

[    17.745] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0): Display dimensions: (490, 320) mm

[    17.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (87, 83)

[    17.745] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    17.745] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    17.745] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    17.757] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.757]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.757]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.757] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    17.757] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    17.757] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    17.760] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.760]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 2.5.0

[    17.760]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[    17.760] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[    17.760] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[    17.772] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[    17.786] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.786]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.786]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.786] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    17.790] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 2

[    17.790] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    17.790] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[    17.790] (II) NOUVEAU(0): GART: 512MiB available

[    17.791] (II) NOUVEAU(0): GART: Allocated 16MiB as a scratch buffer

[    17.808] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    17.808] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    17.808] (II)         Solid

[    17.808] (II)         Copy

[    17.808] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    17.808] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    17.808] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    17.808] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store disabled

[    17.808] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    17.817] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with Nouveau GeForce 8/9 Textured Video.

[    17.817] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    17.817] (**) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[    17.817] (II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    17.818] (--) RandR disabled

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    17.818] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    18.003] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    18.003] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    18.003] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    18.003] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[    18.003] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    18.003] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/nouveau_dri.so

[    18.003] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    18.008] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[    18.009] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 444 x 277

[    18.009] resize called 1680 1050

[    18.476] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    18.476] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.476] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.476] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Logitech Media Keyboard"

[    18.476] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    18.477] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.595] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.595]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 2.6.0

[    18.595]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    18.595]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[    18.595] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    18.595] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.595] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.595] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    18.605] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    18.605] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.605] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    18.605] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    18.605] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.605] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.605] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "ca"

[    18.605] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "multi"

[    18.623] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    18.623] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.623] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.623] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Logitech Media Keyboard"

[    18.623] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    18.623] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.623] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.623] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    18.640] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    18.640] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.640] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    18.640] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    18.640] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.640] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.641] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "ca"

[    18.641] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "multi"

[    18.643] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    18.643] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    18.643] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    18.643] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Gaming Mouse'

[    18.643] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.643] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events

[    18.643] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    18.656] (--) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    18.656] (--) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    18.656] (--) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found relative axes

[    18.656] (--) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    18.656] (II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    18.656] (II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    18.657] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    18.657] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    18.657] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input3/event3"

[    18.657] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    18.657] (II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    18.657] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    18.657] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    18.657] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    18.657] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    18.657] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    18.657] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.659] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    18.659] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.659] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.659] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "Logitech Media Keyboard"

[    18.659] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    18.659] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.659] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    18.659] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    18.668] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    18.668] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.668] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[    18.668] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    18.668] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.668] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.668] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "ca"

[    18.668] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "multi"

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22136

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    30.603] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    30.604] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    30.604] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    30.604] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22136

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    40.201] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

```

Last edited by d2_racing on Thu Jun 09, 2011 1:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

I finally found the problem.

For an unkown reason, my Timer Frenquency was at 250 hz instead of 1000 hz inside the Processor and Features section.

So, now everything is back to normal  :Razz: 

----------

